

Ask HN: Do Android-developers want this: resdroid - struppi

I have built a little prototype for an idea I had last week about simplifying resource handling in android. The prototype can be found on github: https://github.com/dtanzer/resdroid<p>This prototype of resdroid generates layout XML files and base classes for activities from simplified layout XML files. It ensures that IDs of widgets are unique within a project by prefixing them. It also creates protected variables containing all the widgets. I wrote about using it on my blog: http://davidtanzer.net/node/102 - there is also a summary page for the project: http://davidtanzer.net/resdroid<p>The functionality of the prototype is very limited at the moment, but from the blog posting you should get the idea what I want to do with it. My question is: Is this something you would use as a developer? Do you have any ideas what I could do better or what other features would be desireable?
======
struppi
Clickable links: <https://github.com/dtanzer/resdroid>
<http://davidtanzer.net/node/102> <http://davidtanzer.net/resdroid>

